# Dog won't eat, take pills, urinate after surgery



## MarieJoe (Oct 31, 2008)

Emily had MRIT surgery for her ACL lfet hind leg on Thursday.
Her appetite was poor when we got her home, but she would take her pills with treats, but less and less easily.
Today, Sunday, she refuses any and all types of human food, goodies or treats to take her pills.
No other way to give her the pills as she is a bit crabby. She's a Siberian Husky, FWIW.

She has on a fentanyl patch that will be removed tomorrow, and I am told the drug will be pretty much gone after tonight.

tramadol gave 2 tabs (50 mg) last taken last night
previcoxx last given 28 hours ago
cephalexin (antibiotic) last given last night

She drinks little, and has not urinated since early in the day yesterday.

We have an appt tomorrow to have the patch removed AND see the vet.
I am most concerned over the lack of urination, and of course she has not had a bowel movement since the surgery---or at lest since we brought her home on Friday.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Did the vet say the fent patch might affect her appetite? I would be more worried about dehydration from lack of fluid intake than the lack of appetite. If she's not peeing she's not getting enough fluids. If she's dehydrated this can also affect her total state of "feeling not well". She may have more of an appetite when she's better hydrated.
Will she take some water mixed with low sodium chicken broth? She needs fluids. Do you know how to check her hydration levels? Scruff her fur a bit at the back of the neck (gently) to pick it "up off her" a bit, if it bounces right back that's good, if it's a bit slow there is likely a lack of hydration going on. How are her gums? Will she let you check their colour? Press on the gum, it should go white and then refill pink right away.
The lack of appetite may be pain related or even just stress related, keep trying to get her to eat.
As for the meds, what are you putting them in for treats?


----------



## MarieJoe (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, she drinks a little, and after we took her out this morning she actually drank quite a bit from her water bowl.

Her gums look okay, and we do try to give her small amounts of water through the day.

She had appetite issues before the surgery, thought to be pain related.
But she at least WAS taking treats before the surgery.

She is in less pain, I feel it has to be one of the meds.


----------

